# Will they or will they not release a standard transmission Eos?



## lucanaut (Aug 6, 2006)

Today we test drove the Eos in Houston, TX. Very nice. Liked everything about the one we drove...except it was automatic transmission. We actually put down an order and deposit for a luxury package/nav system Eos but the dealer told us that there will not be any standard transmission Eos in the US for the time being: when they are released int othe market in September, they will all be automatic. We still made him write down that we prefer a manual car (by far). Is this true about no manual cars, or is he BS'ing us? It seems really strange that VW would choose to not release a sportscar with auto transmission only....what a waste! If you have any information regarding this, or if you've seen a manual car at your local dealership, let me know. We really really want a manual transmission Eos.


----------



## chewym (Jun 21, 2006)

I am pretty sure the automatic is a DSG. A manual will be released, but there might not be many in stock, or at least at first.


----------



## lucanaut (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (chewym)*

DSG?


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (lucanaut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucanaut* »_DSG?

If that's your response, then I would encourage you to learn about the Eos "automatic" transmission, because its an absolute mechanical masterpiece. First, its user interface inside the car merely looks like a conventional automatic, but its not. Its a full 6 speed manual with clutching and shifting performed automatically. Its NOT a slushbox, it does NOT have a big heavy ass torque converter sucking up power...and let me tell you something, if you've ever picked up a torque converter, its very heavy and represents a large parasitic power loss. This is why the DSG can deliver the same fuel efficency and power of a manual transmission.
Curently, the only other cars with a DSG are a few Audis and the Bugatti Veyron. Its is an amazing piece of work, because it uses a twin clutch mechanisim, its very hard to explain briefly but, since there are 2 clutches, the next gear is pre selected when you are driving so shifts are faster than any human could possibly accomplish and there is no power interrupt when gears are shifted. If you get the Eos sport pak, you can have steering wheel shift paddles too. Here's a few starter links, if somebody knows of better info or maybe a video to bring people up to speed you might as well add it. But its very shortsighted to call what you're seeing an "automatic" because the DSG is not a evolutionary step in automatic transmissions, its a revolutionary step.

http://www.vwvortex.com/artman...shtml
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Direct-Shift_Gearbox
Here's a video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...earch=




_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 9:22 AM 8-6-2006_


----------



## mtbscottie (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_

Curently, the only other cars with a DSG are a few Audis and the Bugatti Veyron

Wrong wrong wrong.............The Jetta and the GTI and the R32 come with it too, as a matter of fact, when the R32 reaches the states it will only be in DSG


----------



## Rodriguw (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Will they or will they not release a standard transmission Eos? (lucanaut)*

I am not sure what they are trying to pull, but I place my order with 6 speed transmission. The only thing I knokw is you can not order the luxury package and get manual. 
Hope this helps!


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (mtbscottie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mtbscottie* »_
Wrong wrong wrong.............The Jetta and the GTI and the R32 come with it too, as a matter of fact, when the R32 reaches the states it will only be in DSG


Yeah scottie, we all know other Volkswagens have the DSG, and some Skodas do too, and Porsche is getting a 7 speed DSG. How about contributing some technical insight to the conversation. mkay?


_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 9:02 AM 8-6-2006_


----------



## mtbscottie (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

I was correcting what you said, you said, and I quote "Curently, the only other cars with a DSG are a few Audis and the Bugatti Veyron" and now you are contradicting what you said.


----------



## lucanaut (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (mtbscottie)*

I honestly do not care and am not particularly impressed. I just would like a manual transmission car. I mean I can appreciate the mechanical finesse of the system, and the Eos did drive well, however I just like to be the one shifting the gears, I don't particularly care whether an automatic/DSG system can do it faster than me. 


_Modified by lucanaut at 9:32 AM 8-6-2006_


----------



## mtbscottie (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: (lucanaut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucanaut* »_I honestly do not care and am not particularly impressed. I just would like a manual transmission car. I mean I can appreciate the mechanical finesse of the system, and the Eos did drive well, however I just like to be the one shifting the gears, I don't particularly care whether an automatic/DSG system can do it faster than me. 

_Modified by lucanaut at 9:32 AM 8-6-2006_

I agree; I wanted to wait and get a second car and was going to wait until the R32 came along but I want to drive a manual transmission myself. Anyone can describe how earth shattering the DSG supposedly is, but it's still an automatic transmission. If you read over threads in any forum on this group, you will see from many sources that this transmission is the transmission of the future for VW/Audi, and I'm not happy about that.


----------



## hitmanhite (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Will they or will they not release a standard transmission Eos? (lucanaut)*

To answer your question, yes there is a manual 6-speed tranmission, your dealer is like the rest of the crackhead dealers there, they know nothing about their products.


----------



## JML (Jun 19, 2000)

*Re: Will they or will they not release a standard transmission Eos? (hitmanhite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hitmanhite* »_To answer your question, yes there is a manual 6-speed tranmission, your dealer is like the rest of the crackhead dealers there, they know nothing about their products.

....in the European cars. And by what I head from my contacts within Volkswagen, VW only keeps offering non-sequential/double clutch manuals on their A+ cars because maunal shift is standard in Europe (and Marketing 101 says never offer something for free that the customer is willing to pay for). If the markup they can ask for the option "automatic/DSG" diminishes to a large extent, the regular manuals are probably thrown out of the offering like |that| as all it does is to add complexity to the procurement and production process. My guess is that the torque converter automatic (Tiprtonic) gets thrown out as well. DSG is the future of transmission.


----------



## Furiator (Jan 20, 2001)

*Re: Will they or will they not release a standard transmission Eos? (hitmanhite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hitmanhite* »_To answer your question, yes there is a manual 6-speed tranmission, your dealer is like the rest of the crackhead dealers there, they know nothing about their products.

I beg to differ.... the dealer is correct in saying that no manual is available when ordering the luxury pacakage as is the case here.
Please take a look at this link:
http://www.odsmag.com/Eos%20MY...6.pdf
It says the luxury pacakage is only available with 1F77V3, which is listead as a 2.0T with DSG transmission.
To answer the original poster's (lucanaut) question correctly:
Manual Transmission is available if you drop the luxury package. Instead of the luxury package, if you select the sports package you can get a manual tranny, and the only differences will be aluminum trim instead of wood, you get a sports suspension http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif, and
a different style wheel Avignon instead of Le Mans.
So if I were you, go back to the dealer, and ask for the same car, but with a sports package instead of a luxury package.


----------



## hitmanhite (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Will they or will they not release a standard transmission Eos? (Furiator)*

hahaha
VWoA what a joke.
I ordered an A-Spec car with a 6 speed tranny. 
Mine is a Sport package. 
No DSG!!!! Not till we see what problems are to be had.
I never looked at the DSG or the luxury package.
So I stand corrected.
The EOS here has so many more options than there, and I had to order an American Spec car to bring home one day. The leather in the German spec cars are so much nicer and smooooooth. Like Italian leather.


----------



## JML (Jun 19, 2000)

*Re: Will they or will they not release a standard transmission Eos? (hitmanhite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hitmanhite* »_hahaha
VWoA what a joke.
I ordered an A-Spec car with a 6 speed tranny. 
Mine is a Sport package. 
No DSG!!!! Not till we see what problems are to be had.
I never looked at the DSG or the luxury package.
So I stand corrected.
The EOS here has so many more options than there, and I had to order an American Spec car to bring home one day. The leather in the German spec cars are so much nicer and smooooooth. Like Italian leather. 

Sad, isn't it?
I'm still pondering whether I want an American spec car that gets me ~80% of what I want for ~40-45k USD or the car that I am waiting to be able to order for 48k EUR..., once VW makes the auxilliary heater available for the 3.2 - oh wait, they forgot to allocate space for the AH when they decided to go for Golf length and cramp the engine room up so badly that they _had_ to install the batteries in the trunk (not that I mind getting more weight to the rear)










_Modified by JML at 3:40 PM 8-6-2006_


----------



## lucanaut (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: Will they or will they not release a standard transmission Eos? (JML)*

I guess being European myself (born and raised in Italy) I have zero interest in DSG, do not believe it is the future of transmission (at least not anytime soon, when people actually LIKE shifting gears like they do in Europe) and am kind of disappointed that it seems as though it's going to be very hard if not impossible to get a manual car here. hitmanhite - where do you libe?


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

Yeah, even though I agree that DSG is amazing, I still prefer to do the shifting myself.



_Modified by BigFoot-74205 at 8:34 AM 8-7-2006_


----------



## jaxJetta1.8t (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: (BigFoot-74205)*

This is VW conforming for the masses, and the masses drive automatics. No matter how technical you get with it, The DSG to me is an automatic.
Yes this is advanced technology and I will never argue with that. And yes race cars are now equipped with paddle shifters (IMO that takes skill away from the sport).
Is it wrong for me to prefer rowing thru the gears and enjoying it. Modified to my own liking with short shift kits, lightwieght flywheels and a better clutch.
I pretty sure the manuals will be a delayed intro in the States like on the New Jettas.


----------



## hitmanhite (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: (jaxJetta1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaxJetta1.8t* »_This is VW conforming for the masses, and the masses drive automatics. No matter how technical you get with it, The DSG to me is an automatic.
Yes this is advanced technology and I will never argue with that. And yes race cars are now equipped with paddle shifters (IMO that takes skill away from the sport).
Is it wrong for me to prefer rowing thru the gears and enjoying it. Modified to my own liking with short shift kits, lightwieght flywheels and a better clutch.
I pretty sure the manuals will be a delayed intro in the States like on the New Jettas.

When you refer to the masses are you refering to VW drivers or to American drivers in general? Most VW's that I have seen in the states are manuals, but then again the club I was in in Salt Lake were the performance VW's like the Corrados, GTI's, R32's, S-4's, ect.


----------



## hitmanhite (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Will they or will they not release a standard transmission Eos? (lucanaut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucanaut* »_ hitmanhite - where do you libe?

I live in the Eifel region of Germany, in the Rheinland Phalz state, near Bitburg, in a small villiage called Bickendorf. About 30 minutes to Luxemborg, about 30 minites to Belguim and about 60 minutes to France, oh unless I drive the MB 500S, then subtract about half the time hahahaha. Yeah drove to Rome once, never again!!!!! Gotta take the train into that place. I love how there is two lanes at the stoplight, but 9 cars (yes I have pics to prove it) line up at the light. Then its a free for all to fall into the lanes. CRAZY







Gotta love it though! Just scary haha.


_Modified by hitmanhite at 10:01 AM 8-7-2006_


----------



## BostonFamilyGuy (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: Will they or will they not release a standard transmission Eos? (hitmanhite)*

Quick summary:
- Eos WILL be available with an MT in the US, but at first, there may be limited supply.
- DSG is great technology, but some of us are control-freaks and like to drive the whole car ourselves.








FWIW, I rarely drive that aggresively that I'd nead a transmission that could shift faster than humanly possible.


----------



## jaxJetta1.8t (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: Will they or will they not release a standard transmission Eos? (BostonFamilyGuy)*

Yes I meant the Masses of US auto drivers is what VW is accomodating. VW tuners for the most part are manual drivers but we will see plenty of DSG tuning done. Really its a matter of taste. I'm already ticked at seeing the sticker rise to 29K for a base now in the states when it was like 27.900 earlier.
I'm just the type that likes to by a base model and then tune.


----------



## ElkhornVDub (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: Will they or will they not release a standard transmission Eos? (hitmanhite)*

Background release info for 'ya:
VW releases 'Launch production' cars during a launch of a new model. These cars are configured by VW (NOT by the dealer), and sent to us. 
Our launch volume Eos's are both automatics, as I suspect most/all of them are. Of course, you could order one, and get exactly what you want. I'm predicting most if not all Eos's will be MSRP or higher, depending on where you're at. It won't be a high volume car, as the release was world-wide, and hardtop convertables are all the rage in Europe. 
I've driven the car for a few days, and I'm having a hard time trying to find a squeak or fault with the car.








Go test drive one today - you'll fall in love.


----------



## lucanaut (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: Will they or will they not release a standard transmission Eos? (ElkhornVDub)*

already have (test driven it) and while I won't go as far as saying I fell in love with it (because by principle I won't fall in love with a non-standard transmission), it was very very nice.


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: Will they or will they not release a standard transmission Eos? (lucanaut)*

Well, I've driven both and now own the manual transmission. DSG was great, but the manual gearbox is really smooth and the one for me .


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: Will they or will they not release a standard transmission Eos? (lucanaut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucanaut* »_I guess being European myself (born and raised in Italy) I have zero interest in DSG, do not believe it is the future of transmission (at least not anytime soon, when people actually LIKE shifting gears like they do in Europe) and am kind of disappointed that it seems as though it's going to be very hard if not impossible to get a manual car here. hitmanhite - where do you libe?

I'm thinking that for the initial run slated for the U.S., the bulk are going to be DSG, it functions great as an Automatic, yet has enough sportyiness for enthusiast drivers...the next year will probably bring more manuals...


----------



## bryanb5.5 (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: Will they or will they not release a standard transmission Eos? (hitmanhite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hitmanhite* »_ your dealer is like the rest of the crackhead dealers there, they know nothing about their products.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## justme97 (May 23, 2006)

*Re: Will they or will they not release a standard transmission Eos? (bryanb5.5)*

I think the dsg is really cool but consiter this...for a sticker of just under 30k you can have a nicely outfitted eos (sans leather) with a 6-speed. 
Add on dsg and then your gonna want paddles (so it doesn't seem like you have a typical auto tranny) which leads you to sports package and next thing you know your looking at 35k....forget that...


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Will they or will they not release a standard transmission Eos? (justme97)*

I would like to add my thoughts about manual vs auto. I live in the snow belt. Having manual is actually a benefit in winter when driving in icy or snowy. You can start in a gear other than first gear to get going when traction is poor or to get optimum traction once you are moving. Going in a different mode of thought, a muscle car made by anyone is just plain lame with an automatic. But also if I have to drive in heavy rush hour stop and go in alage metro area where not having to work a clutch pedal is good thing especially when you start getting older. Now I don't know much about DSG whether you can make it act like a manual tranny or not. Does anyone know if DSG can be made to start out in any gear other than low or first gear?


----------



## KyVW (May 29, 2002)

*Re: Will they or will they not release a standard transmission Eos? (cb391)*

I was taking a look at the Eos configurator on the VW site this weekend and it certainly does list a manual transmission option. However, selecting either package, luxury or sport, adds the DSG. Also after searching the inventories of every dealer within several hundred miles, I have been unable to locate a single car with a manual transmission.
Keep in mind, though what other people have said about the Jetta at it's introduction. It was only available with the 2.5 and automatic. Expect to see more options become available with time.


----------



## Smartfish (Sep 20, 2006)

I certainly prefer a manual. Every car I've ever owned had one. But I am inpressed with the DSG and may opt for it, especially since I don't want to wait. It never hurts to try something new (well, hardly ever).


----------



## Ragtop Kat (Sep 3, 2006)

*Re: Will they or will they not release a standard transmission Eos? (Smartfish)*

If they aren't releasing a standard transmission, then the Eismeer Blue, Moonrock Gray, with sport package and manual transmission that I've been driving since last Saturday must be only a wonderful dream!


----------



## B5Speedo (May 2, 2001)

*Re: Will they or will they not release a standard transmission Eos? (Ragtop Kat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ragtop Kat* »_If they aren't releasing a standard transmission, then the Eismeer Blue, Moonrock Gray, with sport package and manual transmission that I've been driving since last Saturday must be only a wonderful dream! 

The air in New Jersey will do that to some people.








Glad to hear that at least one person in the US has a manual equipped EOS. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Next fall I am going to Portugal and hopefully I will get a chance to tour the EOS factory.


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

They do have Manual EOS, but they are hard to get.. i mean even the manual Passat is hard to find and that car has been out for a year now. DSG is a great transmission and better than regular automatics, but it is not a manual...
JT


----------



## mtbscottie (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: Will they or will they not release a standard transmission Eos? (cb391)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cb391* »_I would like to add my thoughts about manual vs auto. I live in the snow belt. Having manual is actually a benefit in winter when driving in icy or snowy. 

Well, I live even more in the snow belt then you do (200+ inches a season) and I agree, the manual transmission gives you optimum control in wintry weather.


----------



## mtbscottie (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: (x9t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x9t* »_They do have Manual EOS, but they are hard to get.. i mean even the manual Passat is hard to find and that car has been out for a year now. DSG is a great transmission and better than regular automatics, but it is not a manual...
JT

I hear you there; there is a 4 door GTI calling my name right now at the local dealership, and although I'm probably closer then I have ever been in giving DSG a try, I don't think I would be happy with it. The sad thing is, as long as I love VW's, especially into the future, the more cars they are going to have with it.


----------

